# Raffles cockapoos ??



## Ellie J (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have a Raffles cockapoo or know someone who does. They look good on Facebook but I'm just doing my homework before I buy. Thanks x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=91650&highlight=Raffles


----------

